# Hit Tesco For Cheap High Protein Food



## jlsmith85 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've been hunting about and thought I'm sure a lot of you will know about this stuff I thought I'd post up a few of my findings  . If you're like me and on a pretty tight budget then these might come in handy  .....

Tuna http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=256557156

For those of you that don't like cottage cheese http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=25006440

Chicken http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=257728206

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=258465837


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Farm foods is even cheaper mate


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

They had a 2 for 1 on chicken breast last time I went in.


----------



## jlsmith85 (Oct 17, 2011)

RickMiller said:


> Farm foods is even cheaper mate


farm foods?? Not to sound dumb as foook but are you meaning actual food from a farm or what? lol


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What the heck is that salad cheese stuff? Have you got any, and if you do can you post a picture of it made up. Is it like a powder that you rehydrate?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I've just got x5 rump steaks from Morrisons as there half price, over 500g rump steak for £3 odd can't go wrong. If this wasn't a sh!t week for money I would of cleared the shelf


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

big ste said:


> I've just got x5 rump steaks from Morrisons as there half price, over 500g rump steak for £3 odd can't go wrong. If this wasn't a sh!t week for money I would of cleared the shelf


I blew £50 in there this evening on rump steak. didn't see when the offer ends though did you? I usually hit costco for the month but this is sooo cheap!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

RickMiller said:


> Farm foods is even cheaper mate


whats farm foods? I work on a farm in a large farming comunity and at no farm shops do you get cheeper breast than tesco! (if thats what you mean)


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

I assume by farmfood he means the place that sells loads of frozen stuff. Kinda like Iceland.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Gonna have to hit up Morrisons tomorrow, load up with some steak!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

big ste said:


> I've just got x5 rump steaks from Morrisons as there half price, over 500g rump steak for £3 odd can't go wrong. If this wasn't a sh!t week for money I would of cleared the shelf





mph said:


> I blew £50 in there this evening on rump steak. didn't see when the offer ends though did you? I usually hit costco for the month but this is sooo cheap!


I didn't notice nor ask to be honest mate... £50 worth at that price should last you the week 

I wouldn't mind but I only got x5 as money is tight this week with bills and just paid a lump sum off my Florida holiday but to top it off ended up getting a Dominos which cost £20 odd so could of spent that on steak really... Oh well


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

big ste said:


> I didn't notice nor ask to be honest mate... £50 worth at that price should last you the week
> 
> I wouldn't mind but I only got x5 as money is tight this week with bills and just paid a lump sum off my Florida holiday but to top it off ended up getting a Dominos which cost £20 odd so could of spent that on steak really... Oh well


£20 for pizza mg: Was it made of gold and topped with platinum?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2011)

Farm foods is just a store name, we dont have none around here but ive been thinking of hitting up bookers ive got an old card somewhere, think they do cheap chicken breast iirc.


----------

